# Salamanders!!



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a pair of salamanders from a guy a month ago and they look awesome!!
I spawned them on 28th October and there are a good number of eggs.
What do you think about the parents?
The father:
View attachment 67777

The mother(in a container with IAL):
View attachment 67778


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Not from a breeder's view. but I think the male's just fabulous


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks,they cost me 100!!
The mother won 1st place before.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I just love Salamanders! Beautiful fish.


----------



## IndonesianBettaLover (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice...the male has good D-Shape caudal fin.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks! 
what do you think about the anal?
Too long or too short?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i think i was drooling over this same pair a while ago (they're from aquabid right?)


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope,they are from a breeder's farm in my area.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Nope,they are from a breeder's farm in my area.


ah okay, then i was drooling over a very similar salamander HMPK pair of aquabid.


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

This is an amazing pair with good form! They have rounded caudals but nice broad dorsals. Also, are they dumbo?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Do they look like dumbo?
I thought they were just hmpks.
Do you think they will produce show grade hmpks?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They look great with nice anals. Yes IMO they should produce show grades, if they have steady background (not a result of pure luck). Otherwise, they may produce quality in F2 or 3. 

I also think they have rather big pectorals. Maybe they have big ear background - don't know.

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I think they are pure,he said he continued this line for 2 years now.
If they are dumbo,will they produce some dumbo frys?
BTW,thanks!! :-D
They are my first pair of hmpks!!!


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

dUDE SHOW us pics of the fry hehe


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

In that case they should produce nice looking fry.

Don't forget to make a spawn log with lots of pictures.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know how to create a spawn log.
I don't even know what to put in a spawn log.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Just post what you're doing and or what is going on in your breeding/growout tank. 

Eg; Tank size and set up you're using. Temp or anything people need to learn when they breed.
What food are you feeding fry as they develop from egg to newly hatched and so on.
Update info on fry's development. If there's nothing special about their growth, just update weekly. People want to see their development, color/body changes - etc. Oh, don't forget to post pictures as you update - pictures of parents, then of fry as they grow.

Don't forget to make the thread in the "Spawn log" section.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok thanks!!
I'll do it right now.:-D


----------

